# Help Sexing Green Severum



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

I need some help sexing my Green Severum, I am looking into buying some Red Severums and would like to know what I have first.
I think its a female but I am not positive. Some help would be much appreciated, if needed I can try and take some better pictures.


----------

